# How many CFL's to 1 plant



## TheForgotten1 (Mar 16, 2008)

how many cfl's should i use for 1 plant right now im using 4 100 watt cfl's is that enough.i would appretiate the help


----------



## robkdwight (Mar 16, 2008)

Do you mean the are equivalent to 100w incandescents?
Or is each cfl really 100 watts each?


----------



## FrostickZero (Mar 16, 2008)

I would have to say 150w CFL for 1 plant min

if you use 13w CFL lights will help you to get light to most of the plant


----------



## TheForgotten1 (Mar 16, 2008)

ok they are compact fluoresent light bulbs light output in lumens is 1600 energy used 23 watts=100 watts life hours 10,000..i got these at 99 cent and only store 2 for 1 
im using 10 of these bulbs for 4 plants...total 16000 lumens..


----------



## raeman1990 (Mar 16, 2008)

not enough at all


----------



## Lizard.King (Mar 16, 2008)

How big is your grow room you can grow a good crop with what you got just all depends on the room

Roughly 4000 Lumens for every square foot


----------



## Lizard.King (Mar 16, 2008)

I got this from the following site but this will totally help you out


> Watts have _nothing to do with light or growth._ Watts measure how much _power_ a light fixture uses to produce light. You can tell how efficient a light bulb is by looking at watts. A 23 watt CFL produces as much light as a 100 watt incandescent...even though the incandescent has more watts, it's useless. See what I mean?
> 
> What you care about is _light_...more specifically, _light energy._ That's what plants use during photosynthesis/growth. Light is measured in _lumens._ In my experience and reading, lumen amounts per sq. ft./sq. m. look like this
> 
> ...


----------



## bubadapothead (Oct 26, 2008)

what would you use in a 3 foot by 2 foot room that is a little iver 5 feet high i was thinking 400w hps with cool tube or should i just use a 250 watt hps and a few cfl?


----------



## willworkforweed (Apr 13, 2009)

OK, I'm only writing this for anyone looking this up for research. I know this is an old thread. 
400 watts is definitely enough for 1 plant. In fact, you could grow a lot more. With 60 lumens per watt, thats 24,000 lumens. That means you could grow eight very good plants, or 12 decent plants. So yes, with that kind of light output for only one plant, you can expect a giant yield and very fast grow


----------



## thrainn (Sep 14, 2009)

willworkforweed, are you talking about using only CFL or using CFL with HPS?


----------

